# Clean helmet straps



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone know of the best way to clean helmet straps. I have a Giro E2, and there doesn't appear to be a way to completely remove the straps from the helmet to wash them?


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

HTail said:


> Anyone know of the best way to clean helmet straps. I have a Giro E2, and there doesn't appear to be a way to completely remove the straps from the helmet to wash them?


Use some hand soap and run them under a faucet with warm water. It's a pain to be sure, but you shouldn't need to do it that often. I've done mine just a couple of times in the last year.


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

*Shower*

A common suggestion I've seen is to take the helmet into the shower with you. When you lather-up use some suds to clean the straps and exterior of the helmet. Rinse and let dry.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*Ha!*



jspharmd said:


> A common suggestion I've seen is to take the helmet into the shower with you. When you lather-up use some suds to clean the straps and exterior of the helmet. Rinse and let dry.


I get in trouble with the GF taking my camelbak into the shower, but it's still the best way to clean it and doesn't make a mess on the kitchen floor.


----------



## sutherland (Apr 5, 2006)

i'm not quite sure about taking your helmet into the shower. remember you helmet is 60+ dollars of foam. typical biking conditions over time will cause your helmet to break down/weaken (whether it be heat or excess moisture). 

so i wouldn't recommend willingly exposing it to water. let nature dictate that. 

use a scrap piece of cloth, old t-shirt, etc...warm water and some dishwashing soap, like dawn or joy. remember most of the strap residue is probably from you, meaning it has oil, salts, other residue. the soap has natural degreasing properties. use another peice of cloth with clean water and "rinse" it clean.


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

sutherland said:


> i'm not quite sure about taking your helmet into the shower. remember you helmet is 60+ dollars of foam. typical biking conditions over time will cause your helmet to break down/weaken (whether it be heat or excess moisture).
> 
> so i wouldn't recommend willingly exposing it to water. let nature dictate that.
> 
> use a scrap piece of cloth, old t-shirt, etc...warm water and some dishwashing soap, like dawn or joy. remember most of the strap residue is probably from you, meaning it has oil, salts, other residue. the soap has natural degreasing properties. use another peice of cloth with clean water and "rinse" it clean.


The Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute provides the following information about helmet washing (I only included pertinent information)(http://www.helmets.org/clean.htm, this website was updated January 16, 2006):

The normal instructions for cleaning a helmet call for washing it in mild soap and water, rinsing thoroughly, and air drying.

Some fastidious riders take their helmet into the shower with them after a ride and wash it there.

Bicycle helmet tests for most standards use one wet sample, so you know that the helmet can be immersed in water, since a sample of it was immersed for at least four hours before the wet test. But do not leave it immersed for long periods of time, since the materials will absorb some water, and that may affect the adhesives used in construction.

May help to address concerns for getting the helmet wet in the shower.


----------

